

My Startup Isn't Profitable and I'm Not Upset - dcaldwell
http://blog.doddcaldwell.com/post/25472858251/my-startup-isnt-profitable-and-im-not-upset

======
iambrakes
I enjoyed this post. It's actually refreshing to hear that not everyone hits
it big and that's okay sometimes. I'm in a similar situation.

As much as I read about the glorious successes and the spectacular failures,
its important to also hear about the guys in the middle, working hard and
keeping the dream alive. Good luck with Moon Clerk.

------
nicholassmith
If its opened up your eyes to a new venture then it's been profitable in
certain respects, and as long as its not costing you a fortune to run then
that's potentially just as valuable.

------
joshfraser
I love this post. It's another reminder that it's all about the journey,
working on stuff you care about and using your failures to launch you into
your next opportunity.

------
youngdev
Hi Dodd, really enjoyed the article. I really liked your design of bellstrike,
its really catchy and idea sticks. Btw, you mentioned you are not a developer,
so do you outsource all your work? Or did you learn while developing
bellstrike. Would you mind sharing the tech stack you picked up?

~~~
dcaldwell
Thanks for the compliments on the design. We kept all of the dev work in
house. Three full time developers. Now with MoonClerk, Ryan, my cofounder, is
a developer and we're contracting out some of the development but mostly with
folks who are in our Coworking office or nearby. We develop in Rails.

